# Barrel nuts for GSG MP40



## brasssmanget (Oct 18, 2014)

I decided to make a retaining nut for a 22 rifle so I can SBR it, and found myself selling a few to others with the same interest. Anyhow, just thought I'd post a pic if how I did with a production run of a dozen or so. I did mess up one in the group, but hey - I'm a novice hobby machinist, so my old SB Hvy 10 and I just rambled along, had we fun doing it anyhow! )


----------



## ebgb68 (Oct 18, 2014)

GSG makes some cool stuff ! It would be nice to make a working suppressor for that too.


----------



## Kroll (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks good,what material did you use?I like the knurling also and the seperation between the knurling----kroll


----------



## brasssmanget (Oct 19, 2014)

Just used some 1" aluminum bar stock I had on a shelf - closely mimics the original MP40 setup. I did this to get rid of the faux suppressor that came on the to cover the 16"barrel [chuckle] so I probably would not want to put a real can on it. Who knows - I have had some dialog with another party about making adapters to drop down to 1/2X28".


----------

